
The Teradrive – A Sega Mega Drive and IBM PC Hybrid - supernintendo
http://segaretro.org/Teradrive
======
vanadium
JPN Sega 16-bit collector here; the Teradrive was an interesting piece of kit,
but I've always been floored by just how many variants of the core system
there were: from the beautiful Wondermega RG-M1 to the Laseractive, to a
Megadrive and MegaCD shoved into a boombox, etc. There's a reason that
generation from Sega spawned multiple books about its history.

And then there was this, which is perhaps even more impossible to get ahold
of:
[http://segaretro.org/Sega_Mega_Anser](http://segaretro.org/Sega_Mega_Anser)
At least the Teradrive pops up on Japanese auction sites, some even in the
original packaging; I've never actually seen a full Mega Anser out there,
though a couple of the Ten Pad controllers show up every year or two.

In short, Sega attempted to provide the utility of the platform as a limited
use-case computer, and then attempted to bring the functionality of the
platform _to_ a computer.

~~~
j_s
Can you share your favorites of the "Sega history books"?

Thanks for your time!

~~~
vanadium
This one is very approachable and thorough, and was the result of a
Kickstarter last year. Really great book, and probably my favorite; these guys
went over the top.

"Sega Mega Drive / Genesis: The Collected Works"
[https://readonlymemory.vg/shop/book/sega-mega-drive-
genesis-...](https://readonlymemory.vg/shop/book/sega-mega-drive-genesis-
collected-works/)

The other one I have stored away is in 100% Japanese and was more a canonical
catalog of every released game. Released, I want to say, maybe a 6-8 years
ago? Hard as heck to find.

------
jph98
A friend of mine owned one of the latter Amstrad MegaPC models, same sort of
thing but based on the 80386SX processor. It was pretty cool -
[http://www.segaretro.org/Amstrad_Mega_PC](http://www.segaretro.org/Amstrad_Mega_PC)

~~~
Nursie
Hehe, I remember those things being advertised I think.

I wanted one. But wr already had a megadrive II and the MegaCD II, and a
better PC...

------
agumonkey
It's funny how, in this page, MHz has a deep ring. Probably remains of the
emotions of a younger self. At that time all these console/* hybrids were
amazing to me. Console/PC, Console/TapeRecorder, anything..

ps: internal pics [http://nemesis.hacking-
cult.org/MegaDrive/TeraDrive/Pictures...](http://nemesis.hacking-
cult.org/MegaDrive/TeraDrive/Pictures/) (from
[http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/sega-teradrive-pc-cpu-
up...](http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/sega-teradrive-pc-cpu-upgrade-help-
needed.56793/))

------
bydo
Also the rarest IBM Model M, for keyboard weirdos.

~~~
lordleft
I thought that keyboard had to be a rebranded Model M when I saw the
screenshot, very cool.

------
hcarvalhoalves
> released to the Japanese market in early 1991

Japan in the 90's must have been awesome, it was like a version of the future
from the past.

~~~
qubex
Even more fascinating when you realise that economically that era went down in
history as ”Japan's lost decade” (which turned out to be rather optimistic,
because we now need to number them).

